# Χάρρυ Κλυνν



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 26, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Όταν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα ο Χάρυ Κλην αγαπιόταν πάρα πολύ.

Μήπως ξέρετε κανέναν καλόν ιστότοπο με τα αστεία του;

Ελπίζν να έγραψα σωστά το όνομά του.

Σ


----------



## sarant (Feb 26, 2009)

Εχει δικό του ιστότοπο
http://www.harry-klynn.gr/
ενώ επίσης θα βρεις δικά του στο YouTube

Ο ίδιος το γράφει Χάρρυ Κλυνν. Στις τελευταίες εκλογές έβαλε για δήμαρχος στην Καλαμαριά αλλά απέτυχε παρά το ότι είχε τη ΝΔ και το ΛΑΟΣ μαζί του.


----------

